# Galaxy S II Plus



## cereal killer

I posted this elsewhere but I wanted to share it here with everyone. I'm a newb here so hello 

Things get more confusing with the latest news of a 1.4GHZ Galaxy S device. According to Phonedog , Samsung is planning to release an improved version of the Galaxy S II in August or September that's meant to do battle with Apple's next generation iPhone and its A5 processor.

The Samsung device may be named the Galaxy S II Plus and is said to pack a 1.4GHz processor, 1GB RAM, and Android 2.3.4.

So will this be the handset that will see a US release and could this be the reason the handset has not been announced yet? Releasing a Galaxy S II handset then shortly after releasing the Plus version does not make a whole lot of sense to me. Why not just get the Plus out the door in August and be done with it? So many questions.....

Thoughts, opinions, theories?

Source: PhoneDog


----------



## BTGGTR1

Hopefully this will be the one in my hand if and when Verizon releases it. If they are doing this to battle the iphone 5, then it probably will be clocked to 1.4Ghz here in the states. I have a feeling the phone will look much different than it does now when it finally does drop here, cause it looks very iphone-ish, which was meant to attract the European crowd. I doubt Samsung will release it like that in the states. Apple would have a $h!t fit if they did. lol


----------



## cereal killer

BTGGTR1 said:


> Hopefully this will be the one in my hand if and when Verizon releases it. If they are doing this to battle the iphone 5, then it probably will be clocked to 1.4Ghz here in the states. I have a feeling the phone will look much different than it does now when it finally does drop here, cause it looks very iphone-ish, which was meant to attract the European crowd. I doubt Samsung will release it like that in the states. Apple would have a $h!t fit if they did. lol


Agree, if memory serves me right the US version will have soft buttons along the bottom like most android handsets. They did away with the 1 button from what I've read.


----------



## sparty569

If I could tell Samsung anything, I would say "Add some thickness to your phones and make them 4G."

That is the only reason I am considering the Bionic when it comes out.


----------



## ERIFNOMI

If that's what it takes to get this phone in the US and on Verizon I'm all for it.


----------



## EggoEspada

I think we'll get the original line of Galaxy S II phones. Samsung did this with the original Galaxy S - releasing a 'plus' version clocked at 1.4GHz with a bigger 1650mAh battery compared to the original 1GHz processor with a 1500mAh battery. This most likely wont hit many markets and when they do, it'll probably be late Q4.


----------



## diverbelow

cereal killer said:


> I posted this elsewhere but I wanted to share it here with everyone. I'm a newb here so hello
> 
> Things get more confusing with the latest news of a 1.4GHZ Galaxy S device. According to Phonedog , Samsung is planning to release an improved version of the Galaxy S II in August or September that's meant to do battle with Apple's next generation iPhone and its A5 processor.
> 
> The Samsung device may be named the Galaxy S II Plus and is said to pack a 1.4GHz processor, 1GB RAM, and Android 2.3.4.
> 
> So will this be the handset that will see a US release and could this be the reason the handset has not been announced yet? Releasing a Galaxy S II handset then shortly after releasing the Plus version does not make a whole lot of sense to me. Why not just get the Plus out the door in August and be done with it? So many questions.....
> 
> Thoughts, opinions, theories?
> 
> Source: PhoneDog


So the SGS 2 that was at FCC with AT&T/Roger bands with a Nvidia processor, wonder what Ghz they are setting it at.


----------



## diverbelow

sparty569 said:


> If I could tell Samsung anything, I would say "Add some thickness to your phones and make them 4G."
> 
> That is the only reason I am considering the Bionic when it comes out.


I also hope that it comes with LTE, but if it doesn't and with 3G, then I still get it with 3G. Since I work in a validation lab with rows of servers, getting LTE is not happening. I am mostly 3G at work, and WiFi at home.


----------



## JkdJEdi

diverbelow said:


> I also hope that it comes with LTE, but if it doesn't and with 3G, then I still get it with 3G. Since I work in a validation lab with rows of servers, getting LTE is not happening. I am mostly 3G at work, and WiFi at home.


+1 so ready for this!

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Elvis_Marmaduke

Seems like if they do the upgraded version for US they would throw a 4hg antenna while they're in there.... I would hope so anyways hehe. I'm hoping for a vzw version that'll come out same time as other versions too


----------



## Trooper

Damn I see this as I was about to pull the trigger on an SGSII import. Decisions decisions.


----------



## eleazar

I can't imagine Samsung would release the brand new version in the US first. I am fully convinced we will get the original SGS2, and that is months after it's release in other countries.

I'll be more than happy with it, as long as they include VZW 4G radios!


----------



## dahotz

hey cereal killer, are you from crackberry? I remember the name and the photo. it is very unique, just can't quite place my hand on it.


----------



## razor2006

I think he's from DroidForums, no?


----------



## tequila

So... What's the "Plus"?
Other than JB out of the box, that spec run-down is IDENTICAL to the existing S2 (which is getting JB sometime soon).


----------

